# New to Site



## Nsdem (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Guys/ Girls,

Currently in the motions of "soon to be posted" in Singapore for a period of time possibly for a 9 month stint, with a departure date from Aus approx’ July 30.

What’s the low down on mobile phone carrier and costs back to Aus and the best approach to this?

Many thanks

Noel


----------

